# People who speed up on motorways when you overtake them?



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Coming back home today via the M25, M40, M42, M6 & then (finally...) the M62. I think on all but the M25 I experienced this daft behaviour :x

Reasonably well moving motorway, no hold ups. Behind a car on the inside or middle lane, go to overtake and then they speed up to the same speed forcing you to either pull back in behind them or put your foot down to get past - if you pull back in behind them they slow down again - Fcuking really annoying. I had one guy in a Skoda Superb (yeh right!!) who did this a couple of times so I just put my foot down to get past and he sped up to about 100 (kph obviously :roll: ) when he was only doing about 75 to start with - fcukwit.

Anyway rant over - I knew there was a reason I hate these journeys to our head office.

Andy


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

Completely agree with you ADB. I notice it especially when driving on cruise control. The speed control of some people is completely non-existant. It causes utter frustration and as the matrix signs keep telling us..."Frustration causes accidents".

Also, folk who sit in or move to the outside lane of a dual-carriageway, driving at 60mph because they see a lorry way ahead in the distance. It takes them at least a minute to finally catch up with it, meanwhile I could have been well on my way.... :x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

And also, those who come up behind you really fast and slam their anchors on. So you find a space, move in to let them past, and they creep past you and then settle at a speed that was less than you were doing in the first place!

Grrrrrrr.....

:evil:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I don't do a lot of motorway driving, however, some time ago I was driving down to Manchester when a f*ckwit in a Rover kept doing the same thing for some distance. :x


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Flyboyben said:


> Completely agree with you ADB. I notice it especially when driving on cruise control.


Agreed.

My last long journey ended up with me constantly overtaking this one car and him then speeding up to get past me again. then me catching him and overtaking him. All the while, I hadn't touched the accelerator as it was on cruise.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Unfortunately, this is very common :x For the first occurence I usually just put a bit of speed on and pull some distance ahead before settling down to cruise speed (cruise control). Having caught this vehicle up it stands to reason that my average speed is higher than theirs so they should not really catch me back up .............. but some do .............. and overtake ................. and slow down .................so I overtake again ................. and they speed up .......... only this time I don't speed up and overtake, I just sit there matching speed until they come across a car in front of them which, on today's crowded roads, isn't long. They then go for the acceleration to pull out in front, no way - speed matched all the way until they have to slow down ................ so I do too, alongside and look left directly at them. To date I have never had anyone look back at me, and after a couple of seconds of this I continue on my merry way into the distance. Never had anyone try it a third time after this treatment - they generally get the message :wink:

Oh, and if during this type of incident a car comes up behind I don't delay it I overtake, pull in and let the vehicle overtake ensuring 'matey boy' can't pull out directly behind. If I then get a recurrence of them overtaking I just match speed safe in the knowledge that if I come across a car in front then a quick twitch of the fingers will drop a couple of gears and away we go to pull out safely in front. Even your 'badassed' high power bimmers and porkers will have a hard job preventing this if you 'get the drop on them' ................ besides which, strangely, it is never these types of cars that indulge in this behaviour - it's normally cooking Fords, Vauxhalls, Toyotas etc.

Childish, immature? Maybe, but it certainly prevents the frustration setting in when they continually do it!


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

How about the nobs who sit in the outside lanes even though theres no traffic on the inner lanes.

If you undertake them, at only a slightly faster speed, they speed up just so you dont get ahead.

Fucking pull over if your not overtaking

E


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

If you're on the left and they are hogging the middle. Make a clear point of having to go all the way from the left all the way out and back in again. Sometimes it works, if the drivers are paying attention - otherwise it's probably not worth hanging about as they'll probably cause an accident anyway...


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Dash said:


> If you're on the left and they are hogging the middle. Make a clear point of having to go all the way from the left all the way out and back in again. Sometimes it works, if the drivers are paying attention - otherwise it's probably not worth hanging about as they'll probably cause an accident anyway...


I've done that a few times but people seem oblivious to you, its as if they are in that lane and they're not moving no matter what goes on around them.

Last year there was a few bad accidents on the M40 near me the local papers blamed it on the road, how can a road cause accidents??? but i'm sure it was down to the fact that people bunch up in the outer 2 lanes and when someone brakes they all pile into each other. I stick to the inner two lanes and still manage to trundle along ok.

E


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

E said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > If you're on the left and they are hogging the middle. Make a clear point of having to go all the way from the left all the way out and back in again. Sometimes it works, if the drivers are paying attention - otherwise it's probably not worth hanging about as they'll probably cause an accident anyway...
> ...


Agree with you both... a road does not cause accidents, the people who sit in the middle lane seem to cause most of them... I have first hand experience of the bunching issue, on the A34 south of Newbury going towards the M3, I was caught up in the dreaded domino effect. Car ,about 5 in front, hit his brakes on brow of hill, this sends knock on effect down the line of cars, until eventually the car 4 behind me was not looking and went straight into the back of the car in front of it, which as suggested, has the domino effect. I was then a complete innocent in the issue as I got shunted!

The swing from lane 1 to lane 3 and back to lane 1 is a good one, if you are happy enough to go close to the car in the middle lane, I find a swift flash across the back then straight across the nose of there car wakes them up!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Even flashing people doesn't have the desired effect.

If they're travelling under the speed limit, I'm happy to overtake them on the inside (legal manouevre), but if they're already at the speed limit and I'd have to break it to go round them, then I always go on the outside.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Kell said:


> Even flashing people doesn't have the desired effect.
> 
> If they're travelling under the speed limit, I'm happy to overtake them on the inside (legal manouevre), but if they're already at the speed limit and I'd have to break it to go round them, then I always go on the outside.


I have had this discussion with the Traffic Cops several times, ( both sister and brother in law are rozzers). This is legal, as long as they are queuing... IE there is more than one car in front doing less than the speed limit... if they are sat in the outside lane on there own and going at say 65... and you undertake them at say 69mph, you are actually breaking the law, and could be arrested on the Dangerous Driving laws, which is daft considering you are not the tosser doing stupid speed in the fast lane!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Out of interest, is there any law against hogging the outside lane, at say 60?

If not, you could have a great time limping along in the outside lane forcing everybody else to break the law. :mrgreen:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

garvin said:


> Unfortunately, this is very common :x For the first occurence I usually just put a bit of speed on and pull some distance ahead before settling down to cruise speed (cruise control). Having caught this vehicle up it stands to reason that my average speed is higher than theirs so they should not really catch me back up .............. but some do .............. and overtake ................. and slow down .................so I overtake again ................. and they speed up .......... only this time I don't speed up and overtake, I just sit there matching speed until they come across a car in front of them which, on today's crowded roads, isn't long. They then go for the acceleration to pull out in front, no way - speed matched all the way until they have to slow down ................ *so I do too, alongside and look left directly at them. To date I have never had anyone look back at me, and after a couple of seconds of this I continue on my merry way into the distance. Never had anyone try it a third time after this treatment - they generally get the message :wink: *
> Oh, and if during this type of incident a car comes up behind I don't delay it I overtake, pull in and let the vehicle overtake ensuring 'matey boy' can't pull out directly behind. If I then get a recurrence of them overtaking I just match speed safe in the knowledge that if I come across a car in front then a quick twitch of the fingers will drop a couple of gears and away we go to pull out safely in front. Even your 'badassed' high power bimmers and porkers will have a hard job preventing this if you 'get the drop on them' ................ besides which, strangely, it is never these types of cars that indulge in this behaviour - it's normally cooking Fords, Vauxhalls, Toyotas etc.
> 
> Childish, immature? Maybe, but it certainly prevents the frustration setting in when they continually do it!


LOL If i am in the mood, i do this sometimes, but I will allow them to box themselves inthan wait for 2-3 cars to catch me up in my lane, then get the drop two cogs and gone. Otherwise i sometimes just follow them, very very close fro a few miles, matching thier speed. After a while they become desparate for you to pass.

Generally though, like most here, I just hold my speed. Vario speed drivers are just poor drivers.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Dash said:


> Out of interest, is there any law against hogging the outside lane, at say 60?
> 
> If not, you could have a great time limping along in the outside lane forcing everybody else to break the law. :mrgreen:


Yeah would be good"


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

What pisses me off are those pricks who drive up my arse - when there simply isn't any way I can go any quicker (heavy traffic for example) What's the f*cking point? Amazing how a short, sharp slam on the brakes makes wakes them up enough to back the fuck off :x

Another is when I could see some little ASBO in his shitty Punto in my rearview being a little boy - ducking and diving, cutting up everyone all over the place. Eventually road warrior was up _my_ arse. So numbnuts choses this piece of road where two lanes of traffic were funneled into one, to try and overtake me. Put it this way: I would've have to of slammed on my brakes to avoid smashing into him. Why the hell should I have to do that I thought? So as he swung out, I sped up to make it before him - meaning HE had to brake hard, else he'd be kissing a lovely little traffic island.

Little boys like that shouldn't be allowed on the road: driving like cocks, causing other motorists to swerve or brake hard is bang out of order.

The pleasuring sight was - further down, we hit some traffic and little dickhead was stuck in a long lane of traffic as I went sailing by. I couldn't resist laughing my tits off as I went by.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I rarely drive on the motorways, but was on at the weekend in light traffic, was a pleasureable drive. Sat about 200m off a BMW working slowly through the traffic for the whole journey. Only one person came up behind me, was a BMW as it happens...

On the way back, whole other story. Got me really wound up to the point when I got passed the traffic I realised I had no idea where I was. Luckily only a few miles from my exit. The two outside lanes were stuffed with traffic doing a steady 80mph, no traffic in the inside lane. Didn't matter how many times I did the whole swiping behind and back in front to go past the middle lane hoggers, nobody paid the slightest bit of attention.

I even managed to find myself boxed in with some pitiful middle lane driving. Couldn't under-take, and no room to pull out. *GRRRRR*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

People believe they own lanes...they say "this is my lane and nobody gets past"

Well I am not here to educate them but go past them anyway I can to get to my destination. So I have not choice but to undertake them or flash them to keep moving.

I believe that both undertaking and lane hogging is illegal. So if you are forced to undertake you have to blame the lane hogger that forced you to undertake. In other words you are forced to break the law! How would this argument work?


----------

